# Rope a flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Since the discussion came up regarding the best way to keep a flathead that you plan to release, I figured to show my method for roping a flathead.










1. Using a soft rope, tie an overhead loop in the tag end of the line.
The illustration shows an inexpensive rope stringer commonly found. Rolling a flathead on their back will usually make them more docile.

*Do not use the metal loop of the stringer. This is weak to begin with and rusts over time.










2. Run the lead end of the rope through the inside opening of the gills (left or right) insuring the rope is inside the gill rakers.










3. Run the lead end of the rope through the loop you tied in the tag end.










4. Tie a square knot with the tag end tied into the loop. Make sure the loop holding the fish is loose enough that the rope does not pull on the gills.

5. Tie the fish in deep enough water that it can be covered with water.
If you tie them to a boat they will usually go under the boat to feel safer with overhead cover.

Do not tie 2 or more fish where they can entangle each other.

Watch for objects on boats that can entangle fish. Motors-transducers-anchor ropes.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice demo Mr. Magis, I guess since he had to net the fish you had better at least put them on the stinger.

Glad to see you two are starting to warm the place up. Every night I see fog around he house I am mad that I have go fish and can't go fishing. Work just gets in the way of fun, but does allow for the new toys..  


Hopefully there will be a lot of stringers needed here in the near future!!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Thanks alot Mike & Robby, Ill do this the next time I need to Hold a Big fish until I can weigh it in or get a Picture. Thanks so much for the Pics & all, Im sure it will benifet more than 1 person on here.
Thanks again,
Cat Mazter


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was thinking that article would come in handy for others.
It now has a more permanent location.

Rope a flathead 

Rob
I would like to encourage you to continue to reduce the channel cat at the location where you have been fishing  

I believe that I will start to inventory the flathead population of another location


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont believe in roping, stringers or any of that junk for flatheads..I personally prefer the CATCH-PHOTO-RELEASE method ASAP....cant see a reason you have to string up flatheads for hours in order to get a day-light picture? Just get a good digital camera and take a night shot..more believable and realistic..IMO.
But i guess its the same as gut hooking flatheads, i dont see the need for that either.

Scott


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree always practice CPR. Catch Picture and release.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

that might be useful for tourney fishin but if one needs ego pics even a cheap cam will take adequate pics at nite. just don't git the point of putting any more STRESS on trophy flatheads. OH MY GOD! its as if i've agreed with scotty-too-hotty two times in less than a week!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby

Thank you for posting what you have learned over your many years of fishing here. I was one that posted on the other post and is was great that you confirmed what little I've learned on holding Flatheads. 

One time in tourney THIS YEAR, I needed (required) to photo a Shovel and the carmeras batteries went to low for the flash. So I HAD TO WAIT TO daylight. 

MY OPINION (and we all know about opinions): Some here may be meat hunters, I choose not to be on the Tabbies, some CPR. I have ate two Flatheads out of the 90 that I've caught so far. I have alot of repect for our Flatheads here in Ohio...... But to put myself on a level ABOVE every one here by using barb-less hooks, NEVER pull a Flat out of the water or would NEVER turn in an 95# Flathead in Ohio for the State record, Hmmmmmmmm.

Guys I'm easy going and am still wet behind my ears, I've a lot to learn. This is a great site and we ALL have alot to share and we all have alot to learn too !% (OPINION/again).

"Join in the pursuit"!
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

*Another Opinion*
We fish alot of Tournaments & they dont weigh in all nite, So to get credit for our fish we *HAVE * to put them on stringers for a while. They get Photo'd, Measured, & released at the end of the nite with little to no stress on them. Last week I held a Tourney, All catfish were weighed in at 1am, Not all nite long. Guess what ? All the fish brought in for weigh in were turned loosed & swam away unharmed. That was over 40 fish I weighed, Other tourneys that have been on our lake have had many fish die because they dont take the time to make sure the fish is healthy before the leave. If you do it right & wait until weigh in with 3 Cats on a Stringer they will all live & be caught again. If they are slob Fisherman then you will see more Dead fish.

Make it a Point to show people the right way to do it & you will see less dead fish. It has worked for me for a long time, & it only takes a few minutes of your day to show someone the right way to hold a fish until weigh in or for Pictures. When Im not in a Tourney, All fish get CPR, ASAP.

Does anyone think these fish are endangered ? Well, they are not ! They are a Tough fish. It takes alot to damage one or Kill it, Those people that dont take great care of the fish before the fish can be weighed are the ones who give other people an attitude about how well the fish were kept & makes them look bad because they dont know how to properly do it. I lost one Catfish in all my years of fishing, He is still alive Im sure.

There are many ways to hold a Fish so it dont get damaged or Hurt, We need to show people how to do it the right way. Katfish put together a great Post on how to Rope a Catfish. We need to show people the right way to do it, Not complain or grandstand because you cant you think you fish better than others. Everyone has there own method to do it, Im following Katfish's Roping Method from now on. I still CPR all fish I catch, But if its a Tourney they will be Roped & held until weigh in, then released.

We could argue the Point to the ground, But it comes down to the methods used to have a Catfish live after being held on a Stinger for a while. Either your good or Not.

No personal attacks were meant for anyone, This is *MY* Opinion only. I am a CPR guy, But when it come's to Tourney's you have to hold the fish & I try to do it the Best way for the fish that I can.

Cat Mazter


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I tournament fish a great deal & have found that a rope thru the gills can be damaging at times, however I do like this method as the rope is not tight thru the gills & as long as the fish will stay calm he shouldnt hurt hisself to bad.I however use a big live fish basket I purchased @ catfish connection I really like it it will hold about 200 lbs of fish. You can tie it to the boat & let it down as dep as you like. http://catalog.catfishconnection.com/


----------

